# Comment modifier l'apparence du dock de tiger ?



## kinox (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous ... 

Je suis sous mac tiger    et j'aimerais changer l'apparence du dock tiger en celle de léopard ... est-ce possibles ? si oui ... comment faire ? :rose:
​


----------



## schwebb (26 Février 2009)

Hello,

Juste en tête de ce forum, tu trouveras un lien menant vers le thread dédié à la customisation, qui porte le nom de ... customisation.


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2009)

Je déplace. Et nul besoin de crier comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Oui c'est possible.


----------

